# Popper / dropper for reds



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I guarantee I'll catch some heat from what my buddy calls "Fly fishing Elite" but this set up flat out works for me when I can't sight fish. Especially in stained to muddy water which seems to be 75% of the time where I fish. This may be a bit more than needed but I like the set up that much!

I am using the medium size Double barrel popper at the moment though I plan on ordering a pack of small to try. The medium gives of plenty of commotion, at times maybe too much. I rarely use the popper alone. I started out bream fishing on a fly and everyone used a popper with a black ant dropper. So fast forward and my dad and I were cruising a bank and I was faithfully trying to snag a red on the fly. Meanwhile he’s killing them on a popping cork and Vudu shrimp. It hit me like a ton of bricks. I tied on the popper, put a clouser under it and it was game on! Landed 8 fish in an hour!

So the set-up is as follows: #15 7ft tapered leader to the popper then I adjust my dropper to the conditions. Usually anywhere from 2-3.5ft. I use orange and Chartreuse since they are easiest to see at a distance and I am also using it as a strike indicator. I have caught 10-12 fish on the popper but 20-30 on the dropper. Also in areas with a lot of current don’t underestimate a dead drift using a fly with lots of movement like EP fibers or marabou. If I’m working the dropper deep and fast I go for the clouser. Shallow or dead drifting a Redfish crack with rubber legs.


Casting it on a 7wt with a heavy head works for me but wind kills the rig fast. I trim the redfish cracks down a bit to cut down on drag and tie the poppers a bit sparse. The swivel may not make a difference in the world but I like it. Below is an explanation on my popper from another forum(Bullnettler).

_When I first started fly fishing it was for Bluegills and Red-bellies. Like everyone I loved the top water bites but as the day went on they would just come up and stare at it. It was then an old timer told me about using a dropper. I fished that way for the next 2-3 years. So here is my scaled up version. Recalling my younger years I remember wishing I could quickly add or remove a dropper according to the bite without compromising the hook gap. So this was my answer. It will float up to a 5/32 barbell head fly. With a bead chain fly it sets really nice on the water._


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

It should work great. Freshwater trout fisherman have been doing it for years. In saltwater, a poppin cork and a gulp are very productive in dirty and/deeper water.
I do not choose to fish this way, but I do use the poppin cork for my younger kids if the conditions are not ideal.

Mike


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Mike Geer said:


> It should work great. Freshwater trout fisherman have been doing it for years. In saltwater, a poppin cork and a gulp are very productive in dirty and/deeper water.
> I do not choose to fish this way, but I do use the poppin cork for my younger kids if the conditions are not ideal.
> 
> Mike


I'm sure it's not for everyone but I like it.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Can you elaborate on how you attach the swivel?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

GG34 said:


> Can you elaborate on how you attach the swivel?


I started out with a Diariki 930 #2 hook. Then used some 30lb backing and started by tying it facing opposite of the hook shank for about a half inch then bent it back and wrapped it all the way down. I use gorilla glue to glue the head on. Then Loon soft head or Liquid Fusion for a glossy finish. The tail is black EP fiber with some strands of flash.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What size swivel?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

GG34 said:


> What size swivel?


I use a VMC Stainless stell rolling swivel in a size 10. It's a #50 test swivel.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

A cut piece of shrimp on the dropper really gets the job done lol


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

bw510 said:


> A cut piece of shrimp on the dropper really gets the job done lol


So does a bow and arrow. But I thought this was a fly fishing thread. Lol


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

At times rather than a popper i will use a large size Thingamabobber strike indicator and pop it like a popping cork. Not very purist, but what the hell...


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have thought about that but I like the thought of the extra hook. Strike indicators are used all the time. I use them right at the tip of my fly line blind casting because I can't see for crap. I can understand some of the purist arguments but not many. I believe some folks get to caught up in that picture perfect scenario they have in mind and forget how to have Fun.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> I have thought about that but I like the thought of the extra hook. Strike indicators are used all the time. I use them right at the tip of my fly line blind casting because I can't see for crap. I can understand some of the purist arguments but not many. I believe some folks get to caught up in that picture perfect scenario they have in mind and forget how to have Fun.


I’m all for having fun. Thanks for sharing your muddy water rig.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I’m all for having fun. Thanks for sharing your muddy water rig.


Glad to do so. Let me know if you give it a try.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Question, why can't you tie your dropper directly to the bend off your popper (hopper)?

It works on trout and they are not nearly as strong and usually not as aggressive. Unless you're tying the dropper in with hard mason or something stiff I think it would work just fine, and reduce weight. I think it would reduce fouling as well.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Question, why can't you tie your dropper directly to the bend off your popper (hopper)?
> 
> It works on trout and they are not nearly as strong and usually not as aggressive. Unless you're tying the dropper in with hard mason or something stiff I think it would work just fine, and reduce weight. I think it would reduce fouling as well.


You are absolutely right. Guys have been doing it with success for years. I think the improvements are slight at best. When I first started using the set up I was heavy in to spoon flies. Some spoon flies twist line horribly and this helped. Second some saltwater fish have a pretty toothy mouth and that knot right in the bend of the shank always worried me after a good fish. Third I personally feel like it leaves a little more of the hook shank exposed unobstructed so the mono may not deflect the hook as easy. Last but not least I think it's cool and I like it. I think we should always strive to improve. Some my see my setup as just that and some may chuckle at it. Either way if the improvements are minimal, they are still improvements.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cej2525 said:


> You are absolutely right. Guys have been doing it with success for years. I think the improvements are slight at best. When I first started using the set up I was heavy in to spoon flies. Some spoon flies twist line horribly and this helped. Second some saltwater fish have a pretty toothy mouth and that knot right in the bend of the shank always worried me after a good fish. Third I personally feel like it leaves a little more of the hook shank exposed unobstructed so the mono may not deflect the hook as easy. Last but not least I think it's cool and I like it. I think we should always strive to improve. Some my see my setup as just that and some may chuckle at it. Either way if the improvements are minimal, they are still improvements.


I think it's a cool idea, definitely haven't seen a saltwater popper/dropper that I can remember.

How does that size swivel compare to the owner micro swivels? I started using those when I throw spoon flies (not very often anymore).


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I've never used the Owner micros. I'm pretty sure they go down to 14. But if it got much smaller I couldn't tie my line!


----------



## Mangrove Mike (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve fished a popper dropper quite often in the salt when blind casting...”fun fishing”...it was super effective for sea trout in the keys around sprigger bank and around oxfoot bank. Pompano like it too...I’ve never used a swivel just tied to the popper hook. The only problem I ever had was if a pack of bluefish or Spanish mackerel passed. You would hook two fish...momentarily...then get cut off. It was still fun. I’m a hard core sight fisherman but you have to take a break sometimes and this rig attracts fish! Great post!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the input. I got double rat reds once. The popper went under and I hooked the first 12" fish got close to the boat then it got extra heavy then another spirited run! Another 14" fish picked up the popper, fun times. Sight fishing is always my first attempt but it's not always practical. Thus why I said it was my second favorite set up. A #2 orange redfish crack on a 10ft leader being my top bread winner. Tight lines sir!


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Cant wait to try this, never thought about trying this in the salt


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Old drum hit popping cork so often , i fish a gulp as a dropper off of a big top dog walking plug sometimes. 
Very cool set up!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Scrob said:


> Cant wait to try this, never thought about trying this in the salt


If it wasn't for the fact I started inshore fly fishing right around bream bed season I probably wouldn't have even thought of it. Plus I've only been inshore fly fishing for around a year. Guess I still have a somewhat fresh outlook on it. For those that haven't used it much I hope you guys post some results later on. would love to know how it's working in other areas. Not that I came up with anything it just seems that the response is the same across the board. It's either a love or hate outlook on the rig.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Old drum hit popping cork so often , i fish a gulp as a dropper off of a big top dog walking plug sometimes.
> Very cool set up!


I started fishing inshore around 18 months ago and experienced pretty much the same thing. Started out with Vudu shrinp under a Cajun Lil Thunder cork. That set up to this dat flat catches fish. But I had some major blow ups from drum, specks and even a red or two. Like I said before it all hit me at once. Hook on top and hook under the surface. That's a win win.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Idaho addresses the "fly fishing" aspect in their regs the best. Its a pretty simple rule for fly only waters. If you can fly cast the setup you are using and its the weight of the fly line that carries the cast then its legal for fly fishing. I use indicators all the time and some of them are pretty big but you still couldn't cast them without the fly line weight. 

But that only matters where you are fishing a fly fishing only piece of water. In the salt use whatever you feel like.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

a guide I know named Gary Dubiel developed this for fly fishing old drum in eastern NC.

https://www.amazon.com/Flymen-Fishing-Fish-Skull-Captain-Pop-N-Fly/dp/B06XP3YV9X

same idea, minus the hook.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This is amazing; why didn't I think of this?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> I think Idaho addresses the "fly fishing" aspect in their regs the best. Its a pretty simple rule for fly only waters. If you can fly cast the setup you are using and its the weight of the fly line that carries the cast then its legal for fly fishing. I use indicators all the time and some of them are pretty big but you still couldn't cast them without the fly line weight.
> 
> But that only matters where you are fishing a fly fishing only piece of water. In the salt use whatever you feel like.


That's good because there's no way you could throw a double barrel popper and a small redfish crack on pretty much anything. But I could take one of those huge musky flies and put it on an ultra-light reel and almost guarantee you I can make a good cast with it when it's wet. So to me that's left up to a little bit of interpretation. But hey if it works for you you go with it.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

AMiller said:


> a guide I know named Gary Dubiel developed this for fly fishing old drum in eastern NC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flymen-Fishing-Fish-Skull-Captain-Pop-N-Fly/dp/B06XP3YV9X
> 
> same idea, minus the hook.


I looked at that thing a lot on their website. I even knocked it off and tried it a little bit. It didn't take but one or two fish blowing up on the indicator for me to go back to the popper. I wanted to hook on the surface. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> This is amazing; why didn't I think of this?


Give it a shot. I think you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Cej2525 said:


> That's good because there's no way you could throw a double barrel popper and a small redfish crack on pretty much anything. But I could take one of those huge musky flies and put it on an ultra-light reel and almost guarantee you I can make a good cast with it when it's wet. So to me that's left up to a little bit of interpretation. But hey if it works for you you go with it.


I don't think I have ever read any hunting or fishing regulation that wasn't a bit of interpretation....lol. But spin cast a musky fly......have you ever tried such a feat?


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

I live on one of the Neuse River creeks, and fish Old Drum with a popper and dropper rig. I sometimes use a single hand 10wt, but more often overhead cast with an 11' Spey rod. I use a direct tie to the poppers hook bend and have caught them on both the fly and a couple on the popper. For the fly I favor a 4-6" flatwing since the fly snakes around when settling between the chugs. Bunny strips do the same but don't cast as well. Best fish to date was 44" and I'd guess upper 30s #. Their first run can really get your attention.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've tried something similar in the past on my 7wt, but mostly around mid-tide when I would be usually just be sipping a beer waiting on good water. It wasn't as fancy (just a large gurgler with the "dropper" line tied to the hook bend), but I did like the novelty of it. Would probably be good for blind casting around deeper points or oyster beds that might be just a little too deep to really sight fish well.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

I've fished the Dubiel rig a bunch when targeting big reds on the lower Neuse. It's nothing more than a small piece of foam cylinder (about 1") on 5' or so of 30# leader with a decent baitfish pattern tied 18-24" underneath it. The trick is a long strip and then enough pause to let the fly slowly sink the full depth under the foam cylinder. That's the way Dubiel advertises it and it has worked for me on multiple occasions. It's not sight casting although throwing it to the edge of a school of menhaden most often produces fish. It's a noise maker and the baitfish pattern slowly sinking resembles a wounded fish. Once in a while I'll have something target the foam cylinder but most often it's the fly. You can downsize the diameter of the cylinder and the size of the fly to target specks although I have not tried that yet.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> I don't think I have ever read any hunting or fishing regulation that wasn't a bit of interpretation....lol. But spin cast a musky fly......have you ever tried such a feat?


No Steve, I haven't been in that situation just yet. It was an off the top of my head statement. Point being that with a small amount of searching I'm sure we can come up with a fly that would cast like a boss on an ultralight. I would just about put money on casting a sparsely tied clouser with large eyes on my 7ft crappie rig. Thus rendering that statement a bit flexible.

Second what was the point of your post? Are you insinuating that this particular set up may not fall under a "traditional" method? Just trying to not read in to the statement and misinterpret it.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

hostage1985 said:


> I live on one of the Neuse River creeks, and fish Old Drum with a popper and dropper rig. I sometimes use a single hand 10wt, but more often overhead cast with an 11' Spey rod. I use a direct tie to the poppers hook bend and have caught them on both the fly and a couple on the popper. For the fly I favor a 4-6" flatwing since the fly snakes around when settling between the chugs. Bunny strips do the same but don't cast as well. Best fish to date was 44" and I'd guess upper 30s #. Their first run can really get your attention.


I have yet to get a big black drum on the fly but I know it's coming. Most of the blacks I catch on rod and reel just seem like dead weight. A big run from any heavy weight fish is fun!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

bryson said:


> I've tried something similar in the past on my 7wt, but mostly around mid-tide when I would be usually just be sipping a beer waiting on good water. It wasn't as fancy (just a large gurgler with the "dropper" line tied to the hook bend), but I did like the novelty of it. Would probably be good for blind casting around deeper points or oyster beds that might be just a little too deep to really sight fish well.


Did you ever catch anything on it?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

sandyharris said:


> I've fished the Dubiel rig a bunch when targeting big reds on the lower Neuse. It's nothing more than a small piece of foam cylinder (about 1") on 5' or so of 30# leader with a decent baitfish pattern tied 18-24" underneath it. The trick is a long strip and then enough pause to let the fly slowly sink the full depth under the foam cylinder. That's the way Dubiel advertises it and it has worked for me on multiple occasions. It's not sight casting although throwing it to the edge of a school of menhaden most often produces fish. It's a noise maker and the baitfish pattern slowly sinking resembles a wounded fish. Once in a while I'll have something target the foam cylinder but most often it's the fly. You can downsize the diameter of the cylinder and the size of the fly to target specks although I have not tried that yet.
> View attachment 59144


After I had some luck on the popper set up I did change it up a little after coming across the Dubiel popper. I made some out of small panfish indicators,beads, coffee stir sticks and some leader wire. They worked good but it didn't take many fish hitting it before I went back to the popper. But they work for sure.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Crappie fishermen used to fly rods for trolling, creates a ton of action. One guy i see reg has a spider set up with 4 - 16-20’ long on bow ,several along each side 
Dont consider this fly fishing. Just fishing w a fly rod 
Ive got a 15wt spey , could probably put a penn 40 if i tried. 
Still not fly fishing. Corks and bobbers are for kids & cane poles 
.....still just fishing ,as long as its not with a gill net, i say have at it
Enjoy ,try new stuff ,have a blast just leave the rest of us a few !


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Crappie fishermen used to fly rods for trolling, creates a ton of action. One guy i see reg has a spider set up with 4 - 16-20’ long on bow ,several along each side
> Dont consider this fly fishing. Just fishing w a fly rod
> Ive got a 15wt spey , could probably put a penn 40 if i tried.
> Still not fly fishing. Corks and bobbers are for kids & cane poles
> ...


I have the same multi rod set up you are talking about for Crappie. They will always be the fish i go back to. We use Uncle buck jig poles. A lot of guys use fly rods for it and single pole jigging. I use a 12' rear reel seat jig pole and love the balance of it. But I'm right there with you on the fun part. Whatever gets people in nature and out from in front of the TV.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Cej2525 said:


> Did you ever catch anything on it?


No, but I used it more just fooling around than actively searching for fish. I have no doubt it would produce reds, and I bet it would catch lots of trout too (probably even better than the reds).


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

bryson said:


> No, but I used it more just fooling around than actively searching for fish. I have no doubt it would produce reds, and I bet it would catch lots of trout too (probably even better than the reds).


Being new to the game I have mostly focused on reds and haven't trout fished much. The fight of a red is what keeps me coming back for more. Trout guys keep telling me big trout pull the same. Guess I'll have to take their word on it for now!


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Did you get one of my clicking poppers to try?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Cej2525 said:


> I guarantee I'll catch some heat from what my buddy calls "Fly fishing Elite" but this set up flat out works for me when I can't sight fish....


Hi Cej, I tried your idea out today. It worked!! Thanks for the tip! Got my best trout in a long time on the dropper.

I noticed that with the extra weight that you really have to be smooth with your casting.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

It's all about slowing down for me. The extra resistance makes it a bit longer before my rod loads. 
Glad to hear it paid off. What was the dropper?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Denduke said:


> Did you get one of my clicking poppers to try?


I sure didn't Denduke. Maybe next time.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

paulrad said:


> Hi Cej, I tried your idea out today. It worked!! Thanks for the tip! Got my best trout in a long time on the dropper.
> 
> I noticed that with the extra weight that you really have to be smooth with your casting.


Paul, 

How'd you set it up? Did you use a swivel or did you tie it at the bend? What rod weight?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

8wt. No swivel- just tied to the bend of the popper hook. About 20" of 15lb tippet. I think it might have been twisting though above the popper though. I generally use a 9# for fishing poppers so I'd like to try this again with that rod next time.

Fly was a bendback. That's my favorite fly BY FAR for flats fishing around here.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

A bendback is a great choice. I use Clousers a lot. The skinny profile helps since it's a double rig.


----------

